

The Notes What Spawned JQuery (2005) - fogus
http://ejohn.org/blog/selectors-in-javascript/

======
simonw
I sometimes think that my getElementsBySelector script (which inspired
Behavior, which in turn inspired jQuery) may end up being the most significant
130 lines of code I'll ever write.
<http://simonwillison.net/2003/Mar/25/getElementsBySelector/>

~~~
jeresig
Absolutely. The jQuery test suite still uses the original markup from your
script's test suite. I wrote my selector implementation at about the same time
that Dean Edwards wrote his (but he published first). You were the absolute
first, though. Major kudos to you, for sure.

~~~
jeresig
I just remembered that I had a full list of those whose work I used as
inspiration on the original jquery.com site (including Simon Willison, Dean
Edwards, and the Behaviour library).

<http://web.archive.org/web/20060203025710/http://jquery.com/>

~~~
Legion
I'm so glad to see Devo didn't get left off the list!

------
barredo
"Posted: August 22nd, 2005"

Edit: Ok, now the title is edited.

------
losvedir
Whoa, where is submitter from? Interesting dialect of English where "what"
works like "that".

~~~
derefr
It was likely unintentional here, but that dialect is Middle English; it
sounds like "what" to our modern ears (so it's eggcorned into it a bit), but
the word is really "wot." As far as I can search, wot is just defined as
"know", but it seems to get used in place of "that" fairly often despite that
definition, even by Shakespeare, so it's not like it's an unofficial use.

A clear example of the eggcorned form is the title of the fifth chapter of the
Poignant Guide: "Them What Make the Rules and Them What Live the Dream."

